# Dividing head



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 24, 2021)

I bought a 120 tooth saw blade for cutting vinyl siding , cheap and with teeth that are vvvv . attaches to the internal expanding mandrill in the quill. made a spring loaded indexing pin. to fit tooth space.v  . counted teeth and marked the blade for several divisions.now by using tool mount drill chuck can drill evenly spaced holes at a chosen diameter.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 25, 2021)

That gives a goodly number of divisions. Now watch for a 100 tooth version, to cover some of the differences like 5X. That has been a fairly common practice for a goodly number of years. It is a crude but surprisingly accurate device. Actually, 5 will go into 120. But there was one where the 100 tooth was necessary. I just can't remember what number.

.


----------



## hman (Aug 25, 2021)

25 or 50


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 25, 2021)

Yeah, I can't count so pretty good these days. Thanx

.


----------



## MERLIncMan (Sep 19, 2021)

chatter chatter cut cut said:


> I bought a 120 tooth saw blade for cutting vinyl siding , cheap and with teeth that are vvvv . attaches to the internal expanding mandrill in the quill. made a spring loaded indexing pin. to fit tooth space.v  . counted teeth and marked the blade for several divisions.now by using tool mount drill chuck can drill evenly spaced holes at a chosen diameter.


Ahem....

Pictures my man, pictures...

(I find myself a bit interested!)

Also, make another indexing pin having 2 or 3 tooths in the space of one tooth for the love of vernier! Yes? YES!


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Sep 20, 2021)

you want pics well here they are please forgive the background mess. the index pin is ground to fit tooth . not visable in photo. got tired of counting teeth or there would be more divisions marked and ran out of colored markers.the expanding arbor is tapered at the point where it seats in the quill it seats solid and runs true.
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO2s5co9dDJKROaqkr21SMgPLXflWo-NKIJxAQ
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO2s5co9dDJKROaqkr21SMgPLXflWo-NKIJxAQ


----------



## MERLIncMan (Sep 20, 2021)

chatter chatter cut cut said:


> you want pics well here they are please forgive the background mess. the index pin is ground to fit tooth . not visable in photo. got tired of counting teeth or there would be more divisions marked and ran out of colored markers.the expanding arbor is tapered at the point where it seats in the quill it seats solid and runs true.
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO2s5co9dDJKROaqkr21SMgPLXflWo-NKIJxAQ
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO2s5co9dDJKROaqkr21SMgPLXflWo-NKIJxAQ


Thank you for that - the links have a 404 error.


----------



## hman (Sep 20, 2021)

I didn't get a 404 ... but without signing up, it won't let me see them


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 20, 2021)

Me either and I don't want to sign up for pictures so just moved on
Aaron


----------

